# Background Buildings



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I am using two back ground buildings on my layout and have a bit of a problem. I have the Walthers Heritage furnture factory and the River City textiles buildings but they are not set against a wall or back drop. They are set on a side track with my mainline running behind them. What can I use to block the windows because you can see right through them to the room wall. Should I just cover them with black paper or something, or is there some interior pictures I can use to cover them? They have to be black and white pictures because I don't have access to a color printer. Any ideas on what I can do?

Thanks


----------



## ant20 (Sep 24, 2012)

You could use Cut outs from Magazines that has some thing to do with the Building and glue them like a shadow box on the Inside if you have access under these buildings this will make it easier


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the shadow box idea ... would give some nice 3D depth to the scene.

Alternatively, you could use some fogged mylar or something like that ... translucent (but not transparent) "glass".

TJ


----------



## ant20 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Mylar?*

Unsure what this is?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

How about 

Wax paper
black construction paper


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Spray the inside black or make a shadow box....Here's River City Textiles kit with a shadow box on one of the docks. I didn't do anything with the windows, but I did make a back panel for it to close it off.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This site has free background buildings: http://www.cgtextures.com/

All one needs to do is first join the site, it is free. Click on “Buildings”. I am not sure sure, but I think the buildings are in HO scale, might want to double check. My scale is N so I select the building I want, print it out, take it to a color copy machine and scale the copy down by 57%....another thought is because the background buildings are to be off in a distance, you may wish to use the copier to downsize to a smaller scale (I my case, I am going to try to Z scale.)

To give relief to the building, I am planning on building the out by using cardboard or card stock backing and painting with appropriate colors.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Mylar" is a non-paper drafting film, usually white-foggy translucent ... available through art supply stores, business supply stores and the like.


----------



## ant20 (Sep 24, 2012)

*This Link*



Carl said:


> This site has free background buildings: http://www.cgtextures.com/
> 
> All one needs to do is first join the site, it is free. Click on “Buildings”. I am not sure sure, but I think the buildings are in HO scale, might want to double check. My scale is N so I select the building I want, print it out, take it to a color copy machine and scale the copy down by 57%....another thought is because the background buildings are to be off in a distance, you may wish to use the copier to downsize to a smaller scale (I my case, I am going to try to Z scale.)
> 
> To give relief to the building, I am planning on building the out by using cardboard or card stock backing and painting with appropriate colors.


Carl This link is great and works well. It also opens your choice of Photoshop for editing before you print. Thanks. Anthony


----------



## ant20 (Sep 24, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> "Mylar" is a non-paper drafting film, usually white-foggy translucent ... available through art supply stores, business supply stores and the like.


Thank You. will store it in my grey data bank


----------

